# Black & Chrome.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Chrome is just sooo last year :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Have the arches been rolled? looks quite beefy on the arches. What do you recon?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why do people do such things?

Just pure vandalism, looks so nasty and cheap. :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Fenders are rolled for certain.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the body kit is Invader? i presume thats what the side skirts are aswell. Not a fan of the wheels at all, the rest is average but not too bad.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

They look like normal side skirts to me with a S4/S5 side skirt strip on them.
You can see it better on the last picture in real size.
And the car have a S-line front bumper.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I did think that but the front bumper seems to have a strip of LED's under the headlight, not sure whether its a specific kit. all is a little muddled. The only reson i thought it might be the Invader bodykit is that on the boot there is some chrome lettering that looked like the word, in general looks s line but as you said the side skirts do not match.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Why do people do such things?
> 
> Just pure vandalism, looks so nasty and cheap. :?


Agreed


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I did think that but the front bumper seems to have a strip of LED's under the headlight, not sure whether its a specific kit. all is a little muddled. The only reson i thought it might be the Invader bodykit is that on the boot there is some chrome lettering that looked like the word, in general looks s line but as you said the side skirts do not match.


I think like a lot of R32 owners do, it's a DIY installing of the S6 LED's.
And on the boot it say Lorinser the make of the wheels.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah ok, that makes sense. I dont like the wheels but the arches do look pretty nice rolled, almost rs4 spec.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't like the wheels or the suspension setting.
It could be air suspension.


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to drag up a old post. But where can I get one of those cables/strap to hold the boot half open?
What are they even called?

btw Super sexy car


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Most people use a lanyard of some sort as the strap to hold the boot or bonnet partly open - the sort of thing many companies issue for holding your work security pass or similar.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Is that a speaker just about visible in the boot!?


----------



## greenson (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

greenson said:


>


Nice mate very nice 8)


----------

